# Builders merchant Alvaiazere



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone know of builders merchant near Alvaiazere? I want for 5+ M2 sand delivered but the only one I found earlier this year behind the fire station was closed.


----------



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

There is a good builder yard at Averlar near to you and will deliver

Paul


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

14Km that'll do, have you a name or road name or post code or Google map marker for them?


----------



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Bodgie 

Sorry I am in the uk at the moment but if you travel from your place towards Penela you need the old n110 it is near to the Leca factory that you can see from the main road 

Paul


----------



## uniontomo (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Bodgie 


If you look on google earth near to Cumeeira the builders yard is on the CM 1198 

Paul


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Paul,

Ok, I see a few industrial looking yards in the area of the junction n110 and CM1198 and will check hem out when I'm thee in a couple of weeks. Thanks


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Anyone know of builders merchant near Alvaiazere? I want for 5+ M2 sand delivered but the only one I found earlier this year behind the fire station was closed.


There is a builders merchant in Santa Cruz,on the Ansiao road out of Alvaiazere,I use them quite a bit,1 cube of sand,delivered is €23,nearer than Avalar too.

Phones,office 236651140,Helena's mobile 934441793

Hope this helps

David


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Brilliantly Amazing, I've been to Santa Cruz, turn left just after the 1950's Bedford water tanker, several times but didn't know that was there and only 3 km from my cement mixer.





DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> There is a builders merchant in Santa Cruz,on the Ansiao road out of Alvaiazere,I use them quite a bit,1 cube of sand,delivered is €23,nearer than Avalar too.
> 
> Phones,office 236651140,Helena's mobile 934441793
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Bodgie,

Just been to Santa Cruz again,called past the mill,the Bedford J type is a flat back with a "loose" steel,tank on the back,it's not a tanker,although could have been used as a water bowser,but my guess it was used to transport olive oil,considering its on the outskirts of the mill...??

David


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Went past it yesterday but have never stopped to check it's viability as motorized transport, found some A35s. split screen Minor and several Anglias in a "garage" south of Alvaiazere also found the builders yard and am making a long list.


----------

